# BEST MEDIUM BODY/FULL FLAVOR cigar?



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Im sure this has been asked before but I wanted to see if there are any recommendations for a medium body full flavored cigar? I have a bunch of medium full to full bodied with full flavor cigars that I need to be careful with or else i might get a kick in the pants im just wanting a few sticks that don't hit you as hard. I know of one that is just the bomb and that is a Fuente WOAM a very nice short stick that is great when you dont want to spend more than an hour smoking other than that I am open to suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

There are a few threads that answer this question, but it is one of the mose elusive answers out there. I have a small list that I think fitst the bill:

Try the Illusione line. The cg4, 888 for sure. Also try the Illusione Epernay line.
CAO La Traviata Natural and Maduro
Fuente 858 Maduro, Work of Art Maduro, Short Story Maduro
Tatuaje BlackLabel Petit Lancero
The Rodrigo Classico was very tasty, but not powerful
A lot of the RP lines (Vintage 1990, 1992)
Try the AJ Frenandez smokes too, Man O War, Nica Libre, Diesel Unholy Cocktail (not the unlimited)
Ashtons (I liked the Heritage Puro Sol, very nutty and creamy to me)

I have never had, but hear great things about EP Carillo lines.

Finally, and most dangerous, Cubans fit this description very well. A few more posts and those forums will open up to you.

Im sure others have their favorites and I am sure I will think of a few more after I get some coffee in me. 


Another thought is to go with smaller sticks. The Nic kick builds up over time. Somewhat shorter smoke = less chance of the kick.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

RWalleyTX said:


> Im sure this has been asked before but I wanted to see if there are any recommendations for a medium body full flavored cigar? I have a bunch of medium full to full bodied with full flavor cigars that I need to be careful with or else i might get a kick in the pants im just wanting a few sticks that don't hit you as hard. I know of one that is just the bomb and that is a Fuente WOAM a very nice short stick that is great when you dont want to spend more than an hour smoking other than that I am open to suggestions. Thanks in advance!


Just a suggestion, but try smoking slower. It's okay to only puff every 60 to 120 seconds, and that will help equalize your nicotine intake. An added benefit of this is that the cigar will burn cooler and therefore be more flavorful.

Scott's Illusione, Tatuaje and Rodrigo suggestions are spot on.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say most of the Fuentes are medium flavor at most.

The Nica Libre already mentioned comes in lots of great sizes. La Estrella Cubana was one that I also feel fits the profile.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

LP #9


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I was also interested in this since I've only started to smoke NC. Much appreciated!

The only problem is my wish list is growing and growing and growing!


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

+1 on the Tatuaje & Liga Privada recommendations.

I'd also add:
Camacho Triple Maduro or Corojo Diploma
Cain Maduro (550T especially)
Alec Bradley Black Market
CAO Brazilia or Italia
Punch Uppercut


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Illusione, San Lotano are medium to full. Great smokes.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I second the Illusione, I love those things. Actually, sdlaird gave you a pretty good list all in all IMHO


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> LP #9


I must be the only one in here who hasn't tried the LP #9 Oh, Richard, in case your wondering the L.P. asmartbull is talking about is the Liga Privada. I've seen nothing but rave reviews concerning pretty much the whole line but have yet to try them myself. And they must be good because everywhere I look they are sold out so the answer is try one.,....if you can find one.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

San Lotano Maduro is a good call. FYI, I agree that the LP#9 is a fantastic stick. Definitely a must try. I would not call it medium bodied, though. I have had only a few, but they were closer to full bodied IMO. Is this just me?

And, thanks to all for the praise for my list. I'll take on a stronger stick here and there and love the tats for that. Finding these sort of sticks has been my "quest" so to speak lately. It is a delicate balance and difficult to achieve with NC tobacco, but my list is growing.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gonna tag this one. Love maduro's and I'm always looking for new ones to try.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

One of my new favorites fits this category, the Pinar Del Rio Oscuro #2 There is a robusto vitola. I found them at CI for a little more than $4/stick at the box level.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

How about Tatuaje La Riqueza? That one doesn't have much of a nicotine punch but lots of flavor.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

QiCultivator said:


> How about Tatuaje La Riqueza? That one doesn't have much of a nicotine punch but lots of flavor.


Yep, the La Riqueza, El Triunfador and the Havana are all good choices in this vein. Affordable too. I just didn't want to be too much of a tat whore.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Lp no 9 in my opinion is a medium full cigar not a medium


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

As for brands:
(My favorites) El Rey Del Mundo...
Excalibur

As for families:
Fuente
Most Torano's.
Rested Pepin sticks...

Other than that, some CCs probably fit that description very well.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Try the AJ Frenandez smokes too, Man O War, *Nica Libre*, Diesel Unholy Cocktail (not the unlimited)
> Ashtons (I liked the Heritage Puro Sol, very nutty and creamy to me)
> *
> I have never had, but hear great things about EP Carillo lines.*


Nica Libres do indeed, let then rest a year or more first.
EP Carrillo INDEED!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> LP #9


100% agreed here


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Camacho and Padron smokes


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

About halfway through this Davidoff Millenium Blend Piramides and I can honestly say that this must be one of the best medium bodied NCs that I have ever had.

Very smooth, sophisticated and elegant profile with the legendary Davidoff construction. Rich flavours with excellent depth and loads of complexity. The aroma is most appealing.


----------



## Zerberro (May 11, 2012)

*oh its great*

you are best!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

LP#9 is one of those sticks, I see online but can only dream about. It's like really wanting a Ferrari, but I can only get the Hot Wheel version. 8)


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Padron is another good one. All the ones I have tried (regular lines, 1964) are medium-bodied and tasty. The 1926 and Family Reserve might be considered "medium-full"


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: oh its great*



Zerberro said:


> you are best!


Er, thanks, I guess. 

:lol:


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

I also find many cigars kcik my butt and am starting to realize im smoking them way too fast. I try to slow down but i have this fear that it will go out or something.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

36Bones said:


> LP#9 is one of those sticks, I see online but can only dream about. It's like really wanting a Ferrari, but I can only get the Hot Wheel version. 8)


Awesome! I know the feeling...except I can never find em online.


----------



## Luvmyrz (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought 2 No 9s when I had the chance, smoked one after a weeks rest and it was amazing, I really want the other one, but I can't bring myself to burn it knowing there's no more in the humi. Oh well I'll find a fiver soon, and I'll be good. I may have to have the Undercrown tonight with all this No 9 talk. I really enjoyed the T52s also, try em if you can find em!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Liga Privada #9
Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Bill, how does the undercrown compare to the No 9? I ask because it seems a lot easier to get a couple singles of the undercrown to try rather than the No 9.



Luvmyrz said:


> I bought 2 No 9s when I had the chance, smoked one after a weeks rest and it was amazing, I really want the other one, but I can't bring myself to burn it knowing there's no more in the humi. Oh well I'll find a fiver soon, and I'll be good. I may have to have the Undercrown tonight with all this No 9 talk. I really enjoyed the T52s also, try em if you can find em!


----------



## Luvmyrz (Mar 24, 2012)

Kruz said:


> Bill, how does the undercrown compare to the No 9? I ask because it seems a lot easier to get a couple singles of the undercrown to try rather than the No 9.


I think they are good enough to make you happy, they are close, but it is just a bit different. It's a great cigar, but if you've had a 9, and want a 9, you're craving a 9, nothing but a 9 is gonna do it! Lol. But I do like an Undercrown.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like I should try a 9! lol Thanks



Luvmyrz said:


> I think they are good enough to make you happy, they are close, but it is just a bit different. It's a great cigar, but if you've had a 9, and want a 9, you're craving a 9, nothing but a 9 is gonna do it! Lol. But I do like an Undercrown.


----------



## Luvmyrz (Mar 24, 2012)

You definitely should! I'm gonna let the only one I have left sit as long as I can stand it!


----------



## tpdsan (May 3, 2012)

Illusione MJ12 Maduro


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

apexking said:


> I also find many cigars kcik my butt and am starting to realize im smoking them way too fast. I try to slow down but i have this fear that it will go out or something.


So re-light it!! Smoking too fast is a terrible offense as it causes the cigar to get hot, ashy-tasting, bitter, etc. Having said this, too-fast is a little subjective. It takes me 45 mins to an hour to smoke a standard robusto and even a corona. The sticks taste good all the way down, the cherry is low round dome when I ash the stick, etc. so I know I'm not smoking too fast... OTOH there are people I know who can keep the same sticks going 50% longer than me!


----------



## Coop (Jan 28, 2007)

Casa Magna Habano Colorado
E.P. Carillo Club 52 Maduro
Rocky Patel Decade
Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Any of the El Baton's. One of my local B&M's turned me on to them and I have never looked back. Also love the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor's.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

I love the casa magna domus magnus primus for a nice medium bodied full flavored cigar


----------



## Xenixenik (May 25, 2012)

*I appreciated*

I'm new here , nice thread!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: I appreciated*



Xenixenik said:


> I'm new here , nice thread!


I strongly concur!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

volpow61 said:


> I love the casa magna domus magnus primus for a nice medium bodied full flavored cigar


I've been planning to try this. I had the Casa Magna Colorado Pikito (spelling?) last night and it was great. It was my first time smoking it. Lots of rich earth, coffee, and leather.

My reply to this post though would be j. fuego origen. Its FULL of flavor, very rich.


----------

